# Happy birthday Walter Grey



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My big boy is 10 years old








Walter Grey my big boo kitty is much happier with pain meds, his rocky health issues are mostly in check with adjustments to his meds. It's been a tough year for him with megacolon and bouts of pancreatitis but he is a happier cat even watching the birds again even doing what I call hover cat with all his legs tucked under him, something that used to be too painful to do.
So happy birthday big guy


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Happy birthday, Walter Grey! 

Twyla - you and our other cat lovers may enjoy this video.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

That's a great cat name. Happy Birthday, WG.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Happy birthday, Walter - we are glad you are feeling so much better.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Happy Birthday, Walter Grey🤗! Twyla I have always loved his name. One day I will name one of my cats after him.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Happy birthday big guy. I hope he continues to feel better.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy birthday Walter - hope this year will bring you a lot of joy.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Happy birthday Walter!


----------



## Phoebe’sMom (Mar 15, 2020)

Happy birthday Walter! 🎉


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy Birthday Walter!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy Birthday Walter Cat! You've had a rough year but a good mama who sees to it you have the best! Enjoy your day!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Belated birthday wishes, handsome! Glad you can tuck up comfortably, hope it is always so.


----------

